
Before You Build Think - fourtonite
I dunno maybe 8 years ago I was running a music sharing service replete with lyrics and album covers from my 13&quot; MacBook on Facebook.<p>Users could share their fav songs and they would show up on their profiles their friends could listen to their playlists.  It was cool.<p>A static IP a domain a streaming server running on a pathetic MacBook.  In my apt in Oregon.<p>Hmm. But Facebook made it impossible to drive anyone to it because they were courting Spotify.<p>Hmmmm.
Makes you wonder sometimes what&#x27;s going on in tech.<p>But before that, I built a ddg, that stripped tracking links from Google searches and I had ten million hits pee month before the govt shut my data center down.<p>Hmmmm.
Makes you wonder what&#x27;s going on in tech.<p>This same data center was running another another hobby project where before https was in vogue, I offered ssh connection to a VPN proxy to surf the web, cvia a browser plugin.<p>Hmmmm.
Makes you wonder when you start getting creepy calls from the govt and your data center gets shut down again.<p>Then I had an app on the app store that apple refused to approve unless I removed iCloud from it.<p>The review rejection call after 6 most of development went like this:<p>&quot;We don&#x27;t want people storing files in iCloud&quot;
Soon after it was one of the most popular utulities on the Mac app store outside the US.<p>Then apple introduced iCloud files.
Hmmm.<p>Are you getting the same feeling I am?
======
Jugurtha
If at first you don't suck seed, FAANGovt will make you.

